# a colorado couple get an unusual topping on thier tacos.....



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081026/ap_on_fe_st/odd_marijuana_tacos


*Colo. couple get marijuana with order of tacos*

31 mins ago
LAKEWOOD, Colo.  A Colorado couple found an unusual topping on their order of tacos: a small bag of marijuana.
They discovered the drugs with their order from a Del Taco restaurant and called police, said Lakewood police spokesman Steve Davis.
Twenty-six-year-old Dennis Klermund, who police say waited on the husband when he picked up food Oct. 16, faces charges of possession of marijuana and drug paraphernalia.
Klermund initially denied any knowledge but admitted the bag was meant for a friend after a search dog found more marijuana in a locker, police said.
Klermund no longer works at the restaurant, said manager Ulises Montero. A message left for Klermund was not returned.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 25, 2008)

can i get the three taco dime special please???


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Hmm. Can I have the number 7, the uhh "quarter pounder" ?

I'm REALLY freaking hungry from that taco dime special! :rofl:

Oh and can I have 2 extra large Dr. Peppers? :stoned: *


----------



## andy52 (Oct 26, 2008)

may we toke in or to go


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

would that be a super size combo?..lol..what an idiot..what the heck was he thinking.." Unemployment "..I have lost jobs in the past due to possesion at work  but never giving it in an order..


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 26, 2008)

why cant that kinda thing happen to ME!!!!
I would never call the cops! I'd be....

So happy.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*What color was it, that would explain weather or not I called the cops.

If I got some purps, I'd buy more tacos!

If I got "the brown" I'd deffinately be offended LOL!*


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 26, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *If I got "the brown" I'd deffinately be offended LOL!*


 

Can I speak to your manager.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 26, 2008)

go back in and ask for the manager tell him your bag was short.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 26, 2008)

I said kush! does this look like kush!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 26, 2008)

man.....I'm tempt to go taco bell!!..

maybe ask for mojo on the top of tacos? does it come with value meal?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 27, 2008)

all most as stupied as the guy that put chronic in a cops burger from burgerking, in alb. new mexico not to long ago,


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*You guys and gals sure know how to make a high person laugh in the morning. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------

